# Blind Comparison - Mahler Symphony #4



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I posted this in the orchestral music subforum but am reposting it here for those who wouldn't otherwise be aware of it...

Given the success of Merl's Beethoven and Brahms blind comparisons, I thought that it might be interesting to try something a bit longer and more complicated. So for those of you who like Mahler and would like to do some deep listening, I offer 5 different, unidentified versions for your edification and enlightenment. All of them are in stereo and there are no obscure orchestras or conductors amongst them - beyond that I make no promises 

As with Merl's threads, if you recognize a performance, please do not spoil it for others, just PM me. I will identify all of them in the fullness of time.

A - https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZHxQM7ZovxNnllp2J5jXevsHKdb7mJtvmey
B - https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZaPQM7ZjxOKiDnxnHF5bzjeDvTMNkJIzoKV
C - https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZlwQM7ZkvEKgDChsP06xB68c0vhkz9wMlB7
D - https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZ8xQM7ZKju7EG2IBGyvtsLWJjRheSij9x5V
E - https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZ1KQM7ZF1ndrdAATWyHLF5QkDgKaz2yhF9V


----------

